# winter squash and pumpkin recipes



## obtuse (Nov 8, 2011)

I need some good winter squash/pumpkin recipes. I would prefer savory recipes over sweet.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 8, 2011)

Heat in oven, eat with butter. :hungry:


----------



## cnochef (Nov 8, 2011)

You can always count on Martha, her recipes are tested extensively:

http://www.marthastewart.com/274436/squash-and-pumpkin-recipes

http://www.marthastewart.com/333239/pumpkin-ravioli-with-sage-brown-butter

http://www.marthastewart.com/271839/pumpkin-pancakes


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 9, 2011)

I love it as a soup with just a bit of an 'Asian' touch, i.e. a bit of ginger, coconut milk, 5-spice etc. Ravioli are great, but my favorite way has been a pumkin risotto that the Italian wife of a friend made. Don't have a recipe, just rememberd it when you asked, have to look for that myself.

Stefan


----------



## cnochef (Nov 9, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> I love it as a soup with just a bit of an 'Asian' touch, i.e. a bit of ginger, coconut milk, 5-spice etc. Ravioli are great, but my favorite way has been a pumkin risotto that the Italian wife of a friend made. Don't have a recipe, just rememberd it when you asked, have to look for that myself.
> 
> Stefan


 
I totally agree! I love a good butternut squash pureed soup that has been flavored with ginger, lemongrass, Thai chiles and coconut milk!


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 9, 2011)

At Danilo in Modena we had pumpkin torteloni that was excellent. I don't have the recipe, but would guess some roasted pumpkin, fresh ricotta and a little parmesano reggiano in fresh pasta would come close. I intend to try it, but have not yet.


----------



## obtuse (Nov 9, 2011)

I've never thought of pumpkin risotto or pumpkin torteloni. I've also never considered Martha's recipes. Keep the ideas coming


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 9, 2011)

I've made this and enjoyed it.

Butternut Squash with Radicchio Pappardelle


----------



## 9mmbhp (Nov 9, 2011)

Ran across this recipe yesterday: Pumpkin Lasagne -- the pumpkin is pureed and used to make the pasta, not the sauce/filling.

Along the lines of the pumpkin risotto which was mentioned, there's also pumpkin polenta which goes nicely with thick stews and roasted meats, lamb especially.

I make this Curried Pork and Squash recipe once or twice each fall too.


----------

